# 2006 Macbook Unusable?



## Guahan (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys! My sister has a 2006 MacBook. A couple weeks ago whenever she turned on her computer, the spinning wheel would be present all the time and prevent her from clicking anywhere. She would then have to restart her computer but then the spinning wheel would show up 5 minutes later. Now, she can't even turn on the computer. She just got hold of a temporary laptop, but she wants to backup the important files on her MacBook and possibly transfer them to an external hard drive. What would be the best way in going about this? I was thinking of just ordering a battery for it hoping it would fix the problem of the computer not turning on and then worry about the next problem when I encounter it. Or, is it unusable even if I do replace the battery?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When you say it doesn't turn on, do you mean boot the system or there is no signs of power whatsoever?


----------



## Guahan (Sep 6, 2009)

Headrush said:


> When you say it doesn't turn on, do you mean boot the system or there is no signs of power whatsoever?


It doesn't turn on. No signs of power.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I would remove the HD and recover the files you can before doing anything else.
You may be a USB adapter to connect externally and another computer to recover the files.
(If a PC, you need some software to read HFS+, like Paragon's software)

iFixIt has guides for removing the HD.
Do you have the original power connector?


----------



## Guahan (Sep 6, 2009)

Headrush said:


> I would remove the HD and recover the files you can before doing anything else.
> You may be a USB adapter to connect externally and another computer to recover the files.
> (If a PC, you need some software to read HFS+, like Paragon's software)
> 
> ...


On my MBP 2010, I have a SSD for my applications (main drive), while the HDD (taken over the optical drive) holds personal and miscellaneous files. Could I use the "USB adapter" to connect to the HDD instead of an external hard drive? Is there a USB adapter that you can recommend that can do this? What about a FireWire? Also, even though the computer doesn't turn on at all, even with it plugged in, I can still do this? She does have the original power connector.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm not sure I understand 100% what you are asking.
If you remove the internal HD from her computer you can likely hook it up to the adapter in the optical bay of your computer?
(yes if they use same interface, my guess is her's might use IDE and yours SATA)

I have an adapter like this that is versatile enough to connect pretty much any drive. http://eshop.macsales.com/item/NewerTech/U3NVSPATA/


----------



## Guahan (Sep 6, 2009)

Headrush said:


> I'm not sure I understand 100% what you are asking.
> If you remove the internal HD from her computer you can likely hook it up to the adapter in the optical bay of your computer?
> (yes if they use same interface, my guess is her's might use IDE and yours SATA)
> 
> I have an adapter like this that is versatile enough to connect pretty much any drive. http://eshop.macsales.com/item/NewerTech/U3NVSPATA/


To clarify,

if computer turns on: I can use FireWire 400 to 800 cable or I can use this adapter?
if computer doesn't turn on: I can use this adapter?

Edit: Just checked, MB2006 and MBP2010 are both SATA.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If the computer can be started while holding the 'T' key, you may be able to use Target mode and connect the two computers using a Firewire cable and access her drive as if it was an external HD.

If the computer won't start, cables like the one linked will allow you to connect hard drives to other computers.
I can't speak for her model for sure, but I have connected internal PC HDs to a Mac without needing to physically remove the HD from problem computer. It all depends if you have the remove to attach the connector.


----------



## Guahan (Sep 6, 2009)

Headrush said:


> If the computer can be started while holding the 'T' key, you may be able to use Target mode and connect the two computers using a Firewire cable and access her drive as if it was an external HD.
> 
> If the computer won't start, cables like the one linked will allow you to connect hard drives to other computers.
> I can't speak for her model for sure, but I have connected internal PC HDs to a Mac without needing to physically remove the HD from problem computer. It all depends if you have the remove to attach the connector.


Okay, I gotcha. I'll test this out when my sister comes back with her MB next week. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks a ton man!


----------



## Guahan (Sep 6, 2009)

Headrush said:


> If the computer can be started while holding the 'T' key, you may be able to use Target mode and connect the two computers using a Firewire cable and access her drive as if it was an external HD.
> 
> If the computer won't start, cables like the one linked will allow you to connect hard drives to other computers.
> I can't speak for her model for sure, but I have connected internal PC HDs to a Mac without needing to physically remove the HD from problem computer. It all depends if you have the remove to attach the connector.


I was able to connect her hard drive to my computer through FireWire. Her files are backed up. Now, how I go about fixing her computer? She said the computer couldn't turn on but only can if it's plugged into an outlet. It's slow, can barely click anything as it's randomly unresponsive, and I'm getting the rainbow/beach ball spinning wheel. From the second I log on, I have about 20 seconds of normalcy before the problems kick in.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you boot off the original OS X DVD?

If so, if the system runs better, we'll know whether it's software related or hardware related.


----------



## Guahan (Sep 6, 2009)

Headrush said:


> Can you boot off the original OS X DVD?
> 
> If so, if the system runs better, we'll know whether it's software related or hardware related.


She left her original OS X DVD back at her place, but could I use Snow Leopard?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Guahan said:


> She left her original OS X DVD back at her place, but could I use Snow Leopard?


That will work just as well as long as it's a bootable copy. (not a downloaded copy that doesn't boot)


----------



## Guahan (Sep 6, 2009)

Yesterday I took a look and apparently the files didn't save from when I connected through Firewire. There are two methods that I've tried.

1) Connect through Firewire - I was able to see the files of the MB2006 on my MB2010, but whenever I backed up the files (copy and paste, or even drag), I would hear the hard drive from the MB2006 spinning/running/heating up and the Finder on my MB2010 would freeze. The window shows up that files are going to be copied, but it doesn't progress at all, as I cannot click anywhere because of a spinning wheel I get.

2) Connect through Sabrent USB to SATA adapter - I took out the harddrive from the MB2006 and hooked it up to the adapter. I was able to see the files of the MB2006 on my MB2010, but going into each directory took about 20 minutes. At the time of this post, I am in the right directory that I want after an hour of loading the directories, but now I'm getting the spinning wheel.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

That the problem occurs with the drive connected directly via the adapter and the symptoms you describe really sound like hard drive failure.

Some might suggest trying to run repair disk in Disk Utility, but I would NOT recommend it yet.

If the files are important enough, I would suggest you might have to go the route of a commercial application like *Data Rescue* to recover as many files as you can.

There are other applications like Disk Warrior (which I like), but from my experience when drives fail with symptoms like you describe, it's more than file directory issues in the catalog.

If the file aren't important enough to invest the $$$ for commercial software, you can try repair disk in Disk Utility or the Disk Warrior. (they used to have a trial period)


----------



## Guahan (Sep 6, 2009)

Headrush said:


> That the problem occurs with the drive connected directly via the adapter and the symptoms you describe really sound like hard drive failure.
> 
> Some might suggest trying to run repair disk in Disk Utility, but I would NOT recommend it yet.
> 
> ...


If I go the route of Data Rescue, can I 1) use it on my MB10 to access the MB06 drive? and 2) doesn't the files have to be deleted in order to be "rescued"? or is that a misconception?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes it will work connect to the 2010 model.

Tools like data rescue use file signature routines to find files.


----------



## Guahan (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm using SuperDuper to clone the drive and then see if I can backup that way. I'm 35mins in and have copied 6.57GB at 3mb/s, which I think is slow because it just hangs for a bit before continuing on. Should I continue with this method or use DataRescue?


----------

